# George's first night was a



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Success!! Put him in his crate at 9 for ten mins and he howled, didn't let him out till he stopped. Put him in his crate at 10.30 after he really couldn't stay awake any longer. Not a peep from him, think he had a little whimper about 11.30. Got up at 5.30 because I felt he'd gone to bed early at 10.30 and he was still asleep. Woke up 10 mins later (crate was clean) took him outside and he had a wee and a poo! Had his breakfast and eaten it all (does poo alot though and a bit runny) can't wait to get him on NI, hope it helps with poo smell


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay, Gorgeous and Good!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like Gorgeous George has had a great start!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Brilliant well done George. Pushca loves the NI and her poos are not smelly at all 
Xxxx


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

I bet that you had a lovely welcome when you got downstairs this morning  If you are like me and have not had a dog before (although I did have one as a child) then you start to get really excited when you have been out and and your on your way back home!! It really is worth going out for!! I just love it


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great first night! Sounds like he's well at home already! If his tum stays upset, don't be afraid to put him straight onto NI if you want. By the way, bio yoghurt is the best thing for tummy upsets.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah what a great success, long may it continue


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome home george xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jayne thats fabulous news he's doing really well, clever boy x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done George xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Great first night! Sounds like he's well at home already! If his tum stays upset, don't be afraid to put him straight onto NI if you want. By the way, bio yoghurt is the best thing for tummy upsets.


He's eating his Royal Canin, doesn't look every appetising and has had 5 poos since yesterday. They have all been loose, although he seems quite happy in himself. At yets tomorrow for 2nd jab so will get him weighed and then switch to NI I think


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> He's eating his Royal Canin, doesn't look every appetising and has had 5 poos since yesterday. They have all been loose, although he seems quite happy in himself. At yets tomorrow for 2nd jab so will get him weighed and then switch to NI I think


Yea that seems like a lot of poo ha ha,sounds like he's doing well .well done!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yea that seems like a lot of poo ha ha,sounds like he's doing well .well done!!!


More coming out than going in it seems like lol, George too hates his crate door shut in the day, will have to work on that one. What are you feeding Buddy on


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel a different kind of Poo fest coming in on lol.... Mable hated the crate being shut during the day but was fine at night x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I feel a different kind of Poo fest coming in on lol.... Mable hated the crate being shut during the day but was fine at night x


Yeah George was great last night, long may it continue


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> He's eating his Royal Canin, doesn't look every appetising and has had 5 poos since yesterday. They have all been loose, although he seems quite happy in himself. At yets tomorrow for 2nd jab so will get him weighed and then switch to NI I think


Hi Jayne,

We used to wean all our pups onto Royal Canin - but found that the "bulking" cereal content could sometimes lead to tummy upsets - with loose poos.

If he was my puppy I'd give him some natural active bio-yoghurt and then I'd suggest straight to NI (cold turkey). 

Stephen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Helen and JD Stephen got there before me! Bio yoghurt is fantastic and straight on to NI. Glad last night was so successful. Fingers crossed for tonight too! 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Jayne,
> 
> We used to wean all our pups onto Royal Canin - but found that the "bulking" cereal content could sometimes lead to tummy upsets - with loose poos.
> 
> ...


thanks Stephen, have got the NI out of freezer for tomorrow. How much yoghurt do I give and when (may sound daft) I mean as in with his tea tonight
thanks so much for your help


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks Karen too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a feeling GG is going to be the Perfect Puppy ... I think you deserve that Jayne ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> More coming out than going in it seems like lol, George too hates his crate door shut in the day, will have to work on that one. What are you feeding Buddy on


He's on orijen at the moment then when he's older im going to change to NI.
I put Buddy in his crate today and left the room so he would get used to me not being there.

He cried for a bit but then carmed down then i waited till he'd been quiet for afew minutes and released him from the crate.

Think its easier to put them in when they are getting tired,Buddy had lots of kids over this afternoon and he was shattered so i walked him to his crate and locked the door and he went straight to sleep.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY GEORGE! keep it up little man


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't really know how much yoghurt - just add a big splodge to his food or on its own - they seem to like it. Maybe a couple of tablespoons once a day.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Great start for George! Long may it continue xx


----------

